
Entropic announced at jsconfeu, a federated NPM replacement - niklabh
https://twitter.com/una/status/1134874256989392896
======
lioeters
Bypass Twitter, straight to the source:

[https://github.com/entropic-dev/entropic](https://github.com/entropic-
dev/entropic)

Motivation and detailed docs here: [https://github.com/entropic-
dev/entropic/tree/master/docs](https://github.com/entropic-
dev/entropic/tree/master/docs)

\---

Also want to mention a similar effort: [https://open-
registry.dev/](https://open-registry.dev/)

